# anyone just never use a crib?



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry that question is worded weird, but i have a 4 month old and LOVE co sleeping and would love to just continue until ds is in his own bed someday...is that possible? Like will he be able to move into his own bed in a few years instead of transitioning from my bed to crib to his own bed?


----------



## MindfulBirth (Mar 3, 2005)

Sure, I used the crib! Where else was I supposed to put the piles of laundry?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I have never owned one and do not plan on buying one at this point.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MindfulBirth* 
Sure, I used the crib! Where else was I supposed to put the piles of laundry?

haha, that's kind of the point i was making with my question i guess because we don't have one yet adn people always ask "does he sleep in the crib yet" so i felt like maybe i should just buy one, but if i would only use it to store things, perhaps it's not such a good investment LOL...maybe some new comfy sheets for my king sized bed instead


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MindfulBirth* 
Sure, I used the crib! Where else was I supposed to put the piles of laundry?

that was exactly what i was coming in here to post!


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

My DS will never sleep in his crib. We do use it, because that's where I place him while I'm changing his diapers and getting him dressed, but that is all it is used for...makes it easy so I can stuff his diapers, etc, pick out clothes, while he is in a safe place. He's 13 months and has never slept in it, and I'm sure he never will...he'll just go to a big boy bed when he wants to stop sleeping with us.


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

Ds slept next to me that first night and still does.







I'm a bit too big for a crib...


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

haven't needed one yet, but I'm starting to wonder about the doggy door and her interest in it......


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

That's why when my mom insisted on her buying my son a crib, I insisted on her buying a convertible 3-in-1 crib.
On crib setting, that's where we used to change my son's diapers until he got too big for it.
Now it's on toddler/day bed setting in our room and our dog sleeps in it.








Hopefully my son will eventually use it when it converts to a full-sized bed.


----------



## love2bmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I had a crib for a few months with our first - but he never slept in it. So we sold it. Haven't had one since. When people ask I just say "Oh, I just keep him next to me at night. I get the most sleep that way."
I agree - get comfy sheets







Oh, the older 3 kids do sleep in their own beds now. Most of the time. The 6 yr. old likes to sleep on the floor for some reason.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

My 6 yo plays in it a lot.







We got one as a gift and planned to have her in a cradle next to our bed and then more her to the crib. The cradle lasted about 2 days until I figured out she would sleep 4 hours in my bed as opposed to 30 mins in the cradle. So the crib was basically a $400 cat bed.


----------



## MorgnsGrl (Dec 14, 2001)

We never bought or used one. DS slept with us as an infant, a baby, and a toddler, and transitioned to his own bed when he was about 4. (At first his 'bed' was a mattress on the floor, so he could get into and out of bed safely, and then some time later we did buy an actual bed.)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We've never even had one in the house. Never missed it.

-Angela


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Neither of my boys have ever slept in a crib. It'll be just fine


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I got one because I thought I needed one & because my mother really wanted to buy one







. But, dd's been in my bed since day 1. I think she may have took 1 or 2 naps in it but mostly a laundry holder!

Brother & sil come to visit often at my mother's house & they have gotten a ton of use out of it (as well as the rest of the baby accessories) so it hasn't been a total waste.

I just remembered this...when I first moved into my house (dd was 1.5 yo) the crib was at my mother's & my brother was dumbfounded about where dd would sleep.







Mom then *really* wanted to buy dd a toddler bed which I think she has slept in maybe half a dozen times (she's now 5.5 though she tells me she'll sleep in her bed when she's 6).


----------



## mama_in_PA (Nov 30, 2007)

Neither DD nor DS ever had a crib and we're not planning to get one for this baby either. The closest thing I've ever had was the pack n play so that I had a safe place to set the baby when I had to run to the bathroom or whatever. I liked it especially because it was easy to move it around the house. Both of my DC went directly from my bed to their own toddler bed when they were about 3ish, if I remember right.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

We never owned a crib. I transitioned DS into his own bed pretty early. He was sleeping in a full size bed in a regular frame around 12 months. It is on a lower setting with no box spring, so not terribly high up, and then pushed against the wall on side. He can get in and out fine, and he sleeps there for naps by himself, and starts the night there alone. I come in and join him after his first night waking and stay there since he still nurses a lot at night. My DH couldn't do co-sleeping so this gives me the best of both worlds.


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

I never bought a crib. My MIL kept asking about it, kept telling her no crib. Well, of course she bought us a....get this.....PORTABLE crib.







Cuz that way we could...."take it with us when we whent places." Oh wow, MIL's crack me up. Anywho, never used it. Just recently bought a toddler bed at a garage sale for only 5 dollars, really good condition wich is now up againts our bed. (she usually doesn't use it, but is getting used to the idea.) So yeah, don't worry, no need for one. For us is was just a waist of money, waist of space, waist of material, waist of energy.







:


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

of course it is possible

I have 3 newphews who have never slept a nap or night in a crib ever .. all are not happy in their own beds (two of them together).

I have a neice who is 1 who is still happy in her parent's bed.

I have a 25 month old of my own who is happy both places -- starts night in own bed, come to us when he wakes up (ually 12 or 1 am). SOme nights he is wiht us all night. At about 6 or 7 months we got took the double guest bed off the rails and put it ont he floor and he started to nap there, and go to bed there till i was ready to go to bed. our bed is high and i was worried about crawling ..... when he was that little as soon as i was ready to go to bed i would jsut take him with me, about month 16 or 18 (after i got pg) we started leaving him in his room untill he woke up .... we ALWASY respond to each and every cry, always have. He never slept in the crib. I needed to lay with him to lay hime down after rocking him t o sleep, to keep him settled, never could just put him in the crib....now i lay with him to get himt o sleep.

We have a 9 week old in our bed too

I have tons of freinds -- off the top of my head i can think of 12 families -- who co-sleep full time, or who have co-slept full time till the kids went to their own beds, in many differnt argemnets.... many times having 2 kids in bed at a time ....

We DO have a crib -- and i have neve had a more awsom changing table -- and my 9 week old will chill there -- on teh bobby -- while i change and dress brother and so on ..... he is safe FROM a very loving brother there









aimee


----------



## manitobamama (Jan 1, 2007)

we havent used a crib yet and we are almost at six months.... I do think we might borrow one for naps since she is so mobile now and I don't want to put our bed on the floor, too much cat/dog hair is down there. but bedtime we co sleep and plan too for a long time no matter what mil thinks....


----------



## chumani (Apr 12, 2002)

We have never owned a crib, currently we have our 17mo, 3yo and occasionally 5yo in bed with us. Our kids seem to "graduate" to their own beds between 3-5yo. I wouldn't have it any other way. We all get a lot more sleep.

Sarah


----------



## donttrustthesystem (Jul 26, 2007)

same here, we have no crib and won't in the future. (dd is 12 months)

We have a king sized mattress on the floor (and it's organic!!yay!)

I would hypothetically get a crib for naps and that time when she goes to bed but I'm still up (which is now) but I know she wouldn't sleep in it so, I'm just sticking with the mattress sitch.


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

DS started out in our bed, then moved to a co-sleeper side-attachment for a few weeks (we were seriously sleep deprived because of food allergy issues and poor nursing), then moved back with us.

We bought a crib at one point, for naps, but he never liked it. He's 16 mos old now and gets off our bed easily. Things were a little scary when he first started crawling... but we moved the bed against the wall, turned the monitor waaaay up, and kept a closer eye on him until he learned to crawl down safely.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

For 3 children we never used it for a child (clothes and stuffed animals, yes).


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

no crib for us either. 3.5 yr old and 16 month old in bed with me.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

We have a crib. It's in a box in the basement.







ops I guess maybe we can use it as a toddler bed down the road...


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

the cats loved the crib the first time around! and DS enjoyed bouncing in it a few times. didn't bother this time. we didn't use the happy hangup either that i bought. this baby is fine sleeping in our bed fulltime.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

With my first child, ds1, his crib sat empty in his room, which basically stored his stuff, cuz he stayed with us. He napped in it once or twice, also where I sat him to go wash my hands after I changed him.

With DD, it sat in the corner of our room and held stuffed animals. After changing her, I handed her off to someone (fil lives with us and is pretty much always here). With ds2, the mattress was scavenged for dd's toddler bed with the idea we'd replace it "when we needed it" and it held laundry, mostly.....

Gave it back to sil when she became pg. with her second. With my youngest, ha! We didnt bother to have such a space waster as all three little kids sleep with us. After I change him, I put him down on the floor while I wash up! (the floor never even occured to me with ds1 lol!)

I bought the toddler bed when pg with ds2 but dd did not want it even though it is right next to our bed, and out bed is not up on a frame so they are about even....we have a king so two kids in the bed was ok. Forutunately while I was pg with ds3, dd decided to start sleeping in it. Sometimes ds2 wants a palate on the floor, so once in awhile we start the night with just me, dh and baby. But by morning all three lil ones are in there. It's nice when they dont all crawl in til after dh gets up at about five am cuz even with a king, its squished. I often wake up and move dd back to the toddler bed.

What was the question again?









oh yeah, sure, you dont need the crib. DD has fallen asleep on the full size bed in her room a few times, but I move her into our room before I go to sleep. I cant sleep otherwise. DS1 was an only child til he was 11 and he routinely slept with me until probally about nine. Even then, he was just as likely to fall asleep in: his bed, my bed or the livingroom floor and ususally when it was the floor, I just drug a comfortor out and slept on the couch near him. He didnt really stop cosleeping entirely til 11 and I think that was more because of me remarrying. Even then, a thunderstorm would bring him in. Actually, even at 16, he occasionally finds his way to my room early, like around six am or so, after dh goes to work and I find him asleep on the other side of dd! Although that hasnt happened in awhile.....









I find it really cool when I leave for work in the morning and all four of my kiddos are piled up in my bed togather. I figure dd and ds2 will transition out togather, so that they will cosleep with each other in the full sized bed in dd's room. Meanwhile, dh and I have decided to buy a twin mattress and box springs to push up against the king, with the toddlerbed on the other side. Maybe I can stop getting feet in my face that way!!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, though that was not the plan for us!
I had planned to have DS in a co-sleeper until 6 months, and then in the crib. But at 21 months, he starts out on the co-sleeper and ends up in the bed before the sun comes up. And I love it so much, there are no plans to change. So his nicely assembled crib in his pretty nursery, never been used, I am proud to say.
The cat loves to sleep there, and the sheets are very pretty!


----------



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

The cat loves the crib. The baby has NEVER slept in it! Oh, but the cat.....!







:


----------



## Music-mommy (Jan 8, 2005)

I bought a crib when I was prego with dd1, it was a nice decoration in the room, never got used, MIL bought us a pack and play which has been in the attic for 6 years. Never used either.

dd1 is now 6... still not sleeping in her own bed.... but dd2 is 2 and wanting to sleep in her own bed. Go figure....

We sold the crib for the same amount we paid for it, and went and bought a double bed to put beside our queen so we could all sleep togehter....6 years later... it was the best purchase we ever made.


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

After 18 months, I finally sold mine. Never used it once. Except to show off my beautiful crib bedding. Two purchases that were a waste of money!


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a 3 year old and a 5 month old. We have never used a crib. We had a bassinet that was used for 3 months with my second baby, but it was kept downstairs in the living room and used as a changing table 90% of the time.

I think transition straight from co-sleeping to a toddler/regular bed would be an easier transition anyway. We started with a mattress on the floor next to our bed that I layed on with her until she was asleep. Then I sat next to her while she fell asleep, then we moved it into her room, and slowly moved onto her falling asleep on her own.


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

We never owned a crib, and I can't imagine getting one in the future. Dd has always slept with us. Around one year (when we moved to a 2-bedroom apt), we got her a full-size futon, which we keep on the floor in "her" room, Montessori child-bed style. She sleeps there sometimes for naps, and almost always starts out the night there, coming in to us when she wakes. Having the floor bed has met our needs for an occasional separate sleeping space. It also makes a great guest bed when we have visitors, which isn't something you can say about a crib!


----------



## eunytuny (Jan 19, 2007)

Yup... laundry holder. I didn't want to get one but hubby is not AP so he is baffled at why the baby is still sleeping in out bed at 14 mo when there is a perfectly good crib in the next room. I feel a teeny bit bad because before my fil died, he said told his wife he wanted to buy the crib and then he passed away very suddenly so she bought the crib for him. I got a bed that converts to a full size so he *will* eventually use it. When he's ready.


----------



## Wolfcat (Jan 10, 2006)

My parents got me a crib. I never used it. I left it when we moved. Now, I have no room for a crib, no desire for a crib... though I am wondering if I'll be able to make room for a toddler/single bed when the time comes...


----------



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

I must admit, I bought a crib when DS was over a year old, thinking I could use it as a side car to the twin bed we were sharing at the time. But it took up so much darn room, and I felt so guilty about the money that I returned it 3 days later.


----------



## SquibsNCrackers (Oct 21, 2005)

None of mine ever slept in a crib, just "the big bed" and now their own beds. I did buy a really cute maple cradle once, and it was perfect for storing diapers and diaper covers!


----------



## Nikki98 (Sep 9, 2006)

We didn't buy a crib, although someone gave us one with our first child. We did purchase a bassinet though (rarely used it). The kids slept with us from birth really and I found that much easier.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

We had a crib for two weeks, then we moved and couldn't take it with us. Best thing I ever lost in a move, since it was a complete waste of money and space.
DS sleeps next to me at night, since my husband works nights, and if we want more sleeping space, he has a twin bed set up on the other side of the room. Works great, I couldn't imagine having to wake up, walk (heaven forbid all the way out of the room!) over to the crib and get him when he can get up and crawl into bed with us, no problem, and everyone get less upset about it.
We also have a thick foam mattress, about the size of a crib mattress, that was his first own bed, it's on the floor next to our bed. And come tax time we want to expand to a king bed, so when the new baby gets here. we'll still have lots of sleeping options.
In fact, a crib seems incredibly inconvenient. Why bother?


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

We took a picture of DS in the crib. It is a very pretty crib. I don't think that DD has even been in the same room with the crib.


----------



## michaelasmommy (Aug 2, 2005)

We bought a crib when I was pregnant the first time, but never used it for dd1. However, I did use it with dd2. She slept in the co-sleeper next to our bed till she was a few months old, then moved to the crib.

I think it depends on the child a little-dd2 kicks, tosses and turns, and snores loudly all night, and I could never get any sleep with her. She also was very easily stimulated and never would go to sleep while I was holding her-it just woke her up more. She sleeps wonderfully in her crib in her own room(shared with big sister)-she's 2 now.

I would wait though, if you haven't bought one, because I'm pretty sure she is the exception to the rule! My oldest slept with us till she was 3, and she usually still comes to my room around 5am and goes back to sleep with me after her daddy leaves for work.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I had one with my first. Got rid it of it for my second. We also got rid of the changing table. I just napped my babies on my bed, in the middle. If they were at the creeping stage I'd put some pillows around the edges to be safe but we've always lived in small houses and it was easy to hear and sense any kind of waking. They also slept in the sling for naps sometimes.

I have a sister who currently uses her crib as a place to prop her baby up for pics.


----------



## Beating Earth (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't read the whole thread but I'd bet big money that I'm not the first to say that we never owned one and never plan to have one.
My mother offered to buy us a crib or a stroller and wouldn't take no for an answer. We chose the stroller and then returned it, LOL. She still doesn't know.
Misha


----------



## susiecreamcheese (Sep 14, 2007)

We also had a crib with our first...he never used it. Like many others, we used ours for laundry. I gave it away once I realized we were going to stick with the family bed. I have a 5 and 3 year old sleeping with us (we have a king and twin pushed together, my bedroom is one GIGANTIC bed). I wouldn't have it any other way







Unlike many others, we are the only ones, out of all my friends, who co-sleep.







I know we are making the right decision for our family


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

We bought one for ds#1, but he never used it at night, and hardly ever for naps. We took it down when he was around 9 months, and didn't bother putting it up for ds#2. We gave it to my SIL when she was pregnant w/her first, and she's still using it for her 2nd.

For us, it was obvious from the first day that ds wasn't going to sleep anywhere but with us. LOL


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

We've never used a crib. We did borrow a cosleeper for dd2 to nap in but it never go unpacked before we returned it.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MindfulBirth* 
Sure, I used the crib! Where else was I supposed to put the piles of laundry?

Exactly!
I got rid of ours when my daughter was around 18 months old and it was clear that it was never going to be used by her. The cat is the only one who misses it.


----------



## mandalin24kd (Dec 31, 2007)

I have never used a crib. I've never owned one. I had an arms each co-sleeper, they wouldn't use it.


----------

